# Company Of Heroes invalid CD key



## jpk66667 (Jan 10, 2009)

it says i have a invald cd key and were is the retail key?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Make sure you enter the CD key correctly. If it uses a mix of upper and lower case letters, you need to get these right, and you might have typed the number 0 instead of the letter O.

The key should be on a sticker inside the CD case or in the manual.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

is it a retail version of the game? or a downloaded version?
if it's downloaded, where did you download the game from?
and if it's retail, the CD key must be written in the CD Box


----------

